# Carry McMillan to Extraction Point!!



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Tips/help/cheats.... P L E A S E!!!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

COD4???? Its a very challenging Mission no cheats tho just have to knuckle down and battle through, when you get to the fair ground lay 2 rounds of Claymores first lot far away 2nd lot closer to you, then C4 on the Bumper cars and the Ferris wheel, Sniper rifle and Shot gun are you best guns here IMO

Make sure you kill as many troops as pos when they drop down off the chopper best way is to kill them b4 they hit the ground


----------



## Jazzy Jase (Jul 10, 2008)

This mission took me ages. In the end I dropped Macmillan then went around planting a few claymores. I hid behind the dodgems building, with a few more claymores guarding the way and picked off the bad guys from there. any dogs will set off the claymores. Once the heli lands then go pick up Macmillan and leg it to the chopper.


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Jazzy Jase said:


> This mission took me ages. In the end I dropped Macmillan then went around planting a few claymores. I hid behind the dodgems building, with a few more claymores guarding the way and picked off the bad guys from there. any dogs will set off the claymores. Once the heli lands then go pick up Macmillan and leg it to the chopper.


Sounds about right. He is quite resiliant on his own as long as you start picking off the bad guys. If you are quick enough you get top some of them before they see you and start shooting back.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Its when they run round the sides to get you and you running round like a loony trying to shoot them and not get hit lol


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

prepare to be amazed at how easy this mission really is, go to youtube type caryy mcmillian or whatever the missio0ns called , youl; laugh at how easy it really is even on veteran mode


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

How far have you got??
Can you get to the Ferris wheel? if so do as the others have said and plant Claymores etc around the cars, I took the option of going prone on the right side of the banking at the back then moving into the dodgems, you should be able to pick off most/all of the baddies from there.

Wait till you go undergrouond  if you think this bits hard 

John


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

best way i have found to do it, after trying a few is to drop mcmillan where it is lit on the fairground, then put 1 claymore by the tree just outside the fairground where the enemy approaches, and the remaining scattered along the fence so as they get into the fair ground they will explode, then drop your c4 by the wrecked car and the areas where the enemy troops are dropped by the helicopters.

then go and crouch or go prone just on the right had side of mcmillan so you are next to him, this way he covers your left and slightly to the front so you can snipe the incoming troops as they come. Let the claymores kill as many as they can and snipe the rest, then when the troops are dropped they will crouch so detonate the c4 to kill them

i thought it was hard but after 3 attempts i did it, and now i can easily do it every time


----------

